# Huge hard lump close to chicken's anus. Have checked for egg blockage



## Brianna Negus (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello!

So let me start from the beginning. Chicken was fine yesterday during the day, eating and drinking, etc. Last night when I went to check on them and close up the coop I noticed one was just laying next to the coop which is weird as she always gets in the coop. I went ahead and put her in the coop, she moved around in there as she was in a different spot this morning but still not standing and seems to have a hard time walking. Her waddle is kind of flopped over but still a dark red and her pupils look normal. She is not eating or drinking even with food in front of her where she can reach. This morning I did an examination to check for egg block and that's when I found a huge hard lump next to her anus but when I felt inside I could feel it wasn't inside her asus as I felt skin between me and the lump and I felt no egg. She is having watery yellow diarrhea but it was hot yesterday and she was eating and drinking during the day. The lump is hard, about the size of a golf ball. When I pressed on it her eyes squinted up like it was causing her pain. I provided a picture of the lump. If her feathers look weird I washed her rear end of diarrhea so I could check for egg block.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That probably is an egg. Have you tried pushing on it towards her vent from the outside?


----------



## Brianna Negus (Jun 21, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That probably is an egg. Have you tried pushing on it towards her vent from the outside?


Hello,
Yes, I tried gently pushing on it and next to it towards the vent but it doesn't move at all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There has to be movement of some sort. What happens if you move the leg on that side? Or if you push up on the lump?


----------



## Brianna Negus (Jun 21, 2020)

I meant it doesn't move from the place it was originally. I spent some time gently pushing it towards the vent encouraging it to move but it just stays in the same place.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder if it's a dislocation of the hip. But not being there to see for myself it's all just guesses.

If you have a vet that's willing to look at her that's probably her best bet before she declines to the point of no return.


----------



## Brianna Negus (Jun 21, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if it's a dislocation of the hip. But not being there to see for myself it's all just guesses.
> 
> If you have a vet that's willing to look at her that's probably her best bet before she declines to the point of no return.


Thank you! I have a local vet I can take her to. I appreciate your advice! Now I feel horrible for pushing on it though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's the only way to get answers. We need to be able to determine when it's time to ask a vet to have a look.

If you take her in would you let us know what the vet finds?


----------



## Brianna Negus (Jun 21, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's the only way to get answers. We need to be able to determine when it's time to ask a vet to have a look.
> 
> If you take her in would you let us know what the vet finds?


I will let you know. For tonight I'm going to give her some aspirin for the pain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope this all turns out positive for her and you.


----------



## Brianna Negus (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello, just got done with everything at the vet. Turns out the lump was a tumor and she was very sick. The vet recommended putting her down so that's what we did. I'm glad she's not suffering anymore but I will miss her spirit among the other chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry that was the outcome but I am so glad you had someone there that could help you with what her issue was. 

All of us notice that blank space they once inhabited.

Yours was a first for me. I've seen cancer on other birds, it's just yours is the first I've seen located there.

And thank you for the update.


----------



## Brianna Negus (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you for your advice and help I was so stumped and just wanted to help her get back to her usual self. 
The fact that it's a first for you probably explains why I couldn't find any information in my internet searches.
Hopefully this may help someone in future now that it's out there. 
Thank you for your support and kind words.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where hands on is so much more helpful when trying to figure out some of these mysteries. But you were lucky and had a vet willing to see her.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am so sorry about all of this, just know that we are here if you need. It's hard to lose them. You did everything you could. You are good chicken parent.


----------

